# Ibew assessment!



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Englishsparky said:


> I have an assessment with the ibew, is there anything that I should expect? Any help would be greatly appreciated:thumbsup:



Tough to say as each local handles things differently. They're probably gonna want you to go through the apprenticeship, or at least the last year or two, being your not from the states and not familiar with the NEC. (just assuming on how they'll look at it).

As an IBEW member and a proud union man it pains me to say this but, have you done research on the particular local you're interviewing with? Do you know what their market share is? Do you know their employment situation? What's their rate? How does it compare to the open shop in that area?

Usually I would tell anyone to jump at that chance of joining the IBEW but Texas isn't exactly Union friendly.

If they have a good work load, and can put you out right away, take the gig. If not, consider other options.

Good Luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Vic, when I went in last week they said they have a very good percentage of the larger jobs in commercial and industrial, the assessment is in conduit bending and wiring to see how competent I am. I haven't signed anything yet so I am not tied to them just yet. I am expecting to at least do a year as an apprentice til I get to grips with the different wiring methods etc.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Englishsparky said:


> Thanks Vic, when I went in last week they said they have a very good percentage of the larger jobs in commercial and industrial, the assessment is in conduit bending and wiring to see how competent I am. I haven't signed anything yet so I am not tied to them just yet. I am expecting to at least do a year as an apprentice til I get to grips with the different wiring methods etc.



Sounds like a good deal then. Jump at it.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm just going through my notes and can't seem to find what colours the us system is on, can anyone help me out?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you talking black red blue/brown orange yellow, white/grey for neutral, green/green yellow stripe/ bare copper for ground?


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Are you talking black red blue/brown orange yellow, white/grey for neutral, green/green yellow stripe/ bare copper for ground?


Yes, that sounds like them. Is the brown orange yellow for 480v? Thanks frasbee


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

B O Y for 480 is usually correct, though there are plenty places with some other system.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Englishsparky said:


> Yes, that sounds like them. Is the brown orange yellow for 480v? Thanks frasbee


Embarrassed to say that I'm not sure when it is exactly you switch to the other colors. 

I was also thinking about purple/violet instead of orange and apparently I wasn't off entirely. According to wiki it depends on the transformer. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-phase_electric_power#Color_codes

Hopefully the wise will be here to clear any of that up.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Embarrassed to say that I'm not sure when it is exactly you switch to the other colors.
> 
> I was also thinking about purple/violet instead of orange and apparently I wasn't off entirely. According to wiki it depends on the transformer. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-phase_electric_power#Color_codes
> 
> Hopefully the wise will be here to clear any of that up.


:thumbsup:Thanks frasbee for the helping, if anyone wants to let me know when the colour changes it will be greatly appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We have guys in the next jurisdiction that like to use Brown, Purple, Yellow for some reason. If I ever get lost, I can always go into a meter room and know if I am in Dade or Broward County.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Most of the time 120/208 will be Black, Red, Blue. 277/480 will be Brown, Orange, Yellow. These are not written in stone but are somewhat standard.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks nitro....


----------



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

Englishsparky said:


> I have an assessment with the ibew, is there anything that I should expect? Any help would be greatly appreciated:thumbsup:


I was a member of local 716 Houston Texas back from 1982 to 1984. In the mid eighties things got really bad in Houston. Work slowed down to a crawl. From the mid 70's to the early 80's the union shops had all the large downtown work. I don't know how it is now. The organizing varies from local to local. The IBEW usually has most construction contractors beat by a long shot. The wages are usually higher, better benefits and pretty good shops. Give it a shot.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

120/208 will be Black, Red, Blue.
120/240 Black, Orange, Blue
277/480 will be Brown, Orange, Yellow
277/480 alternative Brown, Purple, Yellow 

Gray is normally Nuetral for 277

Not set in stone (other than hi-leg is required to be Orange) but that is the "electrician's" standards)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

480/277, I have seen in all color' configuration.

Color means nothing, rotation and consistency mean everything.


----------

